# Deng verstorben



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Februar 2015)

Hab es gerade im Observed gefunden und irgendwie ist es doch eine Mitteilung wert:

http://www.echo.bike/the-memories-of-deng-qiang.html


Wie es in dem Artikel auch schon steht, obwohl sich die Firma für die Verbraucher im Endeffekt kaum verändert hat und das nun auch schon 3 Jahre her ist, so ist es doch irgendwo ein komisches Gefühl, wenn man bedenkt, dass Deng und Koxx zusammen indirekt das Sortiment ausgemacht haben und nun beide Seiten irgendwo angeschlagen/verändert/weg sind.


Gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Trialszene (vor allem online; es werden kaum noch Beiträge/Themen erstellt hier, im TF, im Observed.. Stichwörter: Motivation zu neuen Videos, Interaktionen etc.) leider immer mehr dahinvegitiert, finde ich sowas schon echt traurig. Es gab mal Foren-Zeiten, da hat man ein Video gepostet und der Thread wurde binnen von Minuten zum Chatroom - aktuell hat man Glück, wenn in IBC, TF und Observed mal ein "Like" dagelassen wird (was m.M.n. auch ein schlechtes "Update"/Feature für ein Forum ist.. mit sowas unterbindet man zuverlässig die eigentliche Funktion eines Forums)
Es gab mal Zeiten, da war die Trialer-Dichte gefühlt um ein Vielfaches höher. Die letzten großen Sessions gab es in meinen Breiten bis 2006.. viele haben aufgehört, Prioritäten anders gesetzt oder andere vertretbare Gründe dafür. Teufelskreis-ähnlich haben die Verbleibenden dann auch oftmals immer weniger Spaß am Fahren (siehe: Viele hier fahren meist allein, ebenso viele hören recht bald auch schon wieder auf).
Auch sind viele Urgesteine in den letzten Jahren verzogen, "Erwachsengeworden", körperlich eingechränkter als früher und/oder haben sich von Foren etc. distanziert.
Klar ist das irgendwo traurig, aber so ist eben der Lauf der Dinge. Ich bin nun auch schon bald 10 Jahre dabei, viel mehr an Fähigkeiten dazukommen wird wohl nichtmehr, und kontinuierlich weiter zu fahren ist auch aus äußeren Umständen (Uni, Freundin, Arbeit, weitere Hobbys etc.pp.) nicht immer möglich, aber das Gefühl, was man bekommt, wenn man mit anderen fährt ist doch immernoch da geblieben - leider wird das wie gesagt aufgrund sinkender Fahrerzahlen immer seltener (bis auf unseren Jam und den, den wir in Thalheim schon besucht haben, fallen mir spontan nichtmehr so viele Anlässe ein) - wobei man in Köln durch die Halle, die Jams, den Ballungsraum NRW doch noch recht gut aufgestellt ist.


Ich freue mich jetzt schon riesig auf die festen Termine dieses Jahr: Kölner Jam, Tartydays, Thalheimer Jam.. solche Veranstaltungen tun einfach gut und zeigen, dass die Szene in Teilen noch lebt 

Wer mag, kann hier seine Gedanken dazu teilen.

Martin


----------



## pippi (26. Februar 2015)

Du magst bei allem recht haben Martin, aber ändern kann man es leider nicht. Man kann nur zurück blicken und in Erinnerung schwelgen, die "geilen Zeiten" sind nun vorbei, auch in Berlin. Man kann sie auch nicht erzwingen, nur froh sein wenn man es heute zeitlich und/oder gesundheitlich überhaupt noch auf's Rad schafft. Dennoch, Martin ich versteh dich. Aber manchmal ist es eben an der Zeit loszulassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (26. Februar 2015)

Du hast Recht Martin...aber man muss auch mal das große Ganze sehen...die Generation von der du sprichst ist jetzt 'Erwachsen', hat Jobs, vllt ein Familienleben und sicherlich größtenteils auch nicht mehr die körperlichen Vorraussetzungen um inentsiv den Trialsport zu betreiben.
Natürlich kann man diesem 'Trialboom' Anfang der 2000er hinterhertrauern, aber wir warn doch schon immer nur ein paar verstreute Hanseln...die just zu dieser Zeit,als sich alle durchs Internet verbunden haben und ein paar clevere Radhersteller ihre unfertigen Produkte auf den Markt geworfen haben, mehr Zeit hatten um durch Deutschland zu Touren. Der Trialer ist keine aussterbende Rasse...die Kiddies von Heute sind bloß so Medial übersättigt, dass keiner mehr Bock hat sich in einem Forum zu engagieren.Außerdem wars es doch auch schon immer so, dass nur wenige wirklich das Durchhaltevermögen besessen haben diesen Sport zu einem Level zu erlernen, dass man einfach nur Spass mit dem Rad haben kann und ihn nicht aus 'Zeitgründen' an den Nagel hängt.

Ich für mein Teil habe das Bike im Keller und freue mich, wenn ich einmal die Woche, oder einfach nur dann und wann mal rauskomme damit. Ich find das Bike ist wie ein Satz Flügel, mit denen man sich über das alltägliche erhebt und alles aus einer anderen Perspektive sieht.
Und wenn ich irgendwann mal Kinder haben sollte, dann werd ich sie definitv auf ein Rad ohne Sattel stellen


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Februar 2015)

Trotz der Tatsache das du recht hast, besteht meiner Meinung nach noch ein enges Band.
Ich bin jetzt seit gerade 5Jahren dabei und habe auch keine Möglichkeit mehr das so ausgedehnt zu verfolgen wie zur Schulzeit.
Arbeit, Freundin, Hobby und handere Sportarten kommen dazwischen wie du selber sagst.
Ich muss zugeben das ich seit der Nikolaus JAm nichtmehr richtig gefahren bin und auch schon überlegt habe das Fahrrad einfach zu verkaufen. Allerdings hält mich der Fakt, dass die wenigen Trips und Treffen die im Jahr noch bestehen es immernoch wert sind sich die 500€ abzuschreiben und das Rad einfach stehen zu lassen.

Dieses Jahr haben wir wieder:
-Frühlingsjam				Köln
-Sport in der City		  Gießen
-Tartydays					England
-Trialjam					   Thalheim
-Radfest						England
-Nikolausjam				 Köln

die Leute sind halt doch nich gleichgesinnt und ein cooler Haufen.
Klar ist es schade des es so abbaut... aber es war halt schon immer ien Nischensport und der Dannymc hype ist auch vorbei.

Der Harte Kern geht, dann bildet sich ein neuer...


----------



## coaster (26. Februar 2015)

Bei uns im Raum Trier fahren einige, nur hier im Forum ist so gut wie keiner. Manch einem reicht es wenn er einfach nur gelegentlich fährt.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Februar 2015)

Ist schon echt ein großer Umschwung und sehr traurig, weil irgendwie jeder mit Koxx und Echo groß wurde. Ich selber fahre auch nicht mehr so regelmäßig, aber habe mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen deutlich öfter aufs Rad zu steigen. Ich habe aber auch diesen Montag einen gigantischen Ansporn bekommen. 
Dafür dass ich in RT der einzige Trial Fahrer bin ist es schon ein Wunder, aber andererseits einfach die eigene Leidenschaft die mich antreibt. Auf gar keinen Fall würde ich meine Bikes verkaufen. Und auch die Jam in Köln spornt mich immer wieder an. Freu mich jetzt schon total auf Ostern.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Meinungen 

Im Großen und Ganzen decken sich ja die Ansichten. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht so nach der "Früher war alles besser"-Keule greifen, aber irgendwie ist das vor diesem Hintergrund schwer zu vermeiden.
Es fällt einem eigentlich erst so richtig auf, wenn man etwas wühlt.. Sei es im Forum (alte Threads z.B.) oder in der Funktion der "Freundesliste" hier im Account - man hat es gar nicht so bemerkt, aber wenn man mal die Liste durchgeht, dann sehe ich die Gesichter hinter den Profilen noch genau vor mir, kann mich jedoch nichtmehr daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal mit diesen Kontakt hatte - und das sind bei mir etwa 28 an der Zahl, mit denen ich noch vor einigen Jahren deutlich frequenter Kontakt hatte, da war schon der ein oder andere "Ach guck mal! Den hab ich ja ganz vergessen; was aus dem wohl geworden ist?!" - Moment dabei [(Letzte Aktivität: 2011) - steht dann meist dahinter.]
Dabei sind ganze Städte-Kreis á la Göttingen verschwunden, wo man sonst mal schnell angerufen hat weil man am Wochenende ein Ziel brauchte.

Vielleicht bin ich in der Hinsicht auch einfach etwas sentimentaler und vor allem altmodischer, weil ich den Sozialen-Netzwerk-Sachen etc. immernoch etwas abweisend gegenüberstehe und auch der allerletzte in meinem Bekanntenkreis bin, der weder ein Smartphone hat noch eines möchte. Auch macht man natürlich selbst irgendwann die Erfahrung "Als Schüler hattest du damals irgendwie mehr Zeit!" und erwischt sich beim Blättern im Kalender, weil jemand fragt wann man fahren kann.

Das soll jetzt nicht als weinerliches Gemäcker verstanden werden, ich hoffe nur ich bin nicht der einzige mit dicken Ordnern voller toller Trip-Erinnerungen, Erlebnissen, Shows, Jams etc., die man sich ab und an gerne nochmal durchschaut 

Das Rad werde auch ich erst dann stehen lassen, wenn der Körper deutlich nein sagt; jedes Auto was ich fahren werde wird einen Fahrrad-Träger haben und sobald es Rad-Termine gibt, zu denen mal keine Klausurphase o.ä. ist, bin ich vorort.


Sobald etwas Luft zum Atmen da ist, wird  hoffentlich wieder ein Karren mit Schlafsack und Fahrrad vollgepackt und wieder einschlägige Ortschaften abgeklappert 

Zelten in Sturm und Regen auf dem Trialgelände irgendwo im Osten, Fahren und Feiern in Köln, Zombie-Abknall-Spiele an Konsolen auf der Fähre Richtung England, zu 4. in vollgepackten Autos .. schon dafür bleib ich bei der Stange 


Ich hoffe man sieht den ein oder anderen an Ostern in Köln 


Gruß,
Martin


----------



## bike-show.de (28. Februar 2015)

Was für ein weinerliches Gemecker, Martin. 

Wir sehen uns an Ostern. Freue mich auf Euch!


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Februar 2015)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Zelten in Sturm und Regen auf dem Trialgelände irgendwo im Osten, Fahren und Feiern in Köln, *Zombie-Abknall-Spiele an Konsolen auf der Fähre Richtung England*, zu 4. in vollgepackten Autos .. schon dafür bleib ich bei der Stange
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe man sieht den ein oder anderen an Ostern in Köln
> ...


Es Waren Rehe Mai geht's wieder Rüber junge!


----------



## biketrialer (7. März 2015)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Danke für die Meinungen
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen decken sich ja die Ansichten. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht so nach der "Früher war alles besser"-Keule greifen, aber irgendwie ist das vor diesem Hintergrund schwer zu vermeiden.
> Es fällt einem eigentlich erst so richtig auf, wenn man etwas wühlt.. Sei es im Forum (alte Threads z.B.) oder in der Funktion der "Freundesliste" hier im Account - man hat es gar nicht so bemerkt, aber wenn man mal die Liste durchgeht, dann sehe ich die Gesichter hinter den Profilen noch genau vor mir, kann mich jedoch nichtmehr daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal mit diesen Kontakt hatte - und das sind bei mir etwa 28 an der Zahl, mit denen ich noch vor einigen Jahren deutlich frequenter Kontakt hatte, da war schon der ein oder andere "Ach guck mal! Den hab ich ja ganz vergessen; was aus dem wohl geworden ist?!" - Moment dabei [(Letzte Aktivität: 2011) - steht dann meist dahinter.]
> ...



hey martin,
ohh da wird jemand älter und macht sich gedanken......;-)
das was du beschreibst kenne ich sehr gut ...fahre seit 1998 trial und habe soviele leute kommen und gehen sehen....das ich sie fast nicht mehr zählen kann....
nichts ist so beständig wie die veränderung

wem trial wirklich wichtig ist, der nimmt sich die zeit 
in diesem sinne freue ich mich euch wiederzusehen um zusammen eine gute zeit haben

toto


----------



## kamo-i (8. März 2015)

biketrialer schrieb:


> nichts ist so beständig wie die veränderung
> 
> wem trial wirklich wichtig ist, der nimmt sich die zeit



schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (8. März 2015)

biketrialer schrieb:


> hey martin,
> ohh da wird jemand älter und macht sich gedanken......;-)
> das was du beschreibst kenne ich sehr gut ...fahre seit 1998 trial und habe soviele leute kommen und gehen sehen....das ich sie fast nicht mehr zählen kann....
> nichts ist so beständig wie die veränderung
> ...


Toto, echt! Bist Du nicht langsam zu alt für diesen Sport?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. März 2015)

HaHa Basti. lass dich mal lieber öfters im Trial blicken


----------



## bike-show.de (9. März 2015)

Ostern bin ich dabei. Kommt halt mal nach Münster oder von mir aus Stadtlohn.


----------



## flexxtrialer (11. März 2015)

Puhh Martin ich seh das ganze nicht so negativ. 

Bei uns in Tübingen zum Beispiel sind alle Oldies immer noch dabei (trotz Kindern, Beruf, ...) und es kommen auch wieder mehr jüngere Fahrer/innen nach. Von daher soll der Kollege HST-Trialer nicht über Reutlingen jammern sondern die 7km nach Tübingen auf sich nehmen. Samstag 14 Uhr ist Training! 
Ansonsten verfolge ich auch die Entwicklung in Stuttgart da ich dort arbeite, ist mittlerweile auch eine Gruppe die regelmäßig fährt sich aber über Facebook engagiert.
Last but not least an die Berliner, ab April bin ich regelmäßig am Wochenende da und freue mich wenn mir jemand die Spots der Hauptstadt zeigt.

TRIAL LEBT!


----------



## hst_trialer (11. März 2015)

@flexxtrialer 
Ich kann mich bisher nicht dazu durchringen zu geregelten Trainingszeiten auf den angelegten Parcours zu fahren  
Urbanes Gelände wie in Stuttgart reizt mich mehr. Bist aber herzlich eingeladen uns (Stuttgarter Truppe und ich) ein paar Spots in TÜ zu zeigen.


----------



## Jim Space (14. März 2015)

"If you think Trial is dead, then it is,
if you ride your bike it ain't!"

Frei nach Eddie Roman

@flexxtrialer
falls dich noch keiner der berliner kontaktiert hat, schick mir eine PN!

viele grüße

sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flexxtrialer (14. März 2015)

@hst-Trialer: Tübingen taugt zum Stadttrialen relativ wenig, immer viele Menschen, hauptsächlich viel altes Zeug und man wird immer verjagt ;-) Können aber gerne Morgen ne Runde in Reutlingen fahren.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. März 2015)

@Jim-Space in 2Monaten ist meine Weiterbildung zu ende. Dann komm ich rum und wir fahren zusammen 
<3


----------

